# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Voice van Kleyn Hammer

## Lynx

*Voice van Kleyn Hammer*

Кобель, д.р. 06.11.2001, род.: SZ 9126247, a-fast normal (SV)
о. Edor v.d. Losse Landen
м. Pebbles v. Kleyn Hammer
Вл. Нестерчук Ю., г. Белая Церковь 
Родословная:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/484859.html

Привезен на Украину взрослым в 2005 году. 
В июне 2005 с проводником Левицким Юрием выиграл первый чемпионат по SchH-3.
После этого становился неоднократным причезом и победителем Чемпионатов Украины по SchH-3 и IPO-3. Более подробные результаты можно глянуть здесь:
http://www.dogcompet.w6.ru/dog.php?id=249
Участник чемпионатов мира WUSV и FCI.

С 2007 года выступает с новым проводником - Волгиным Андреем.

----------


## Lynx

На Украине также известна Twin van Kleyn Hammer - сестра Фойте по матери, 3хWUSV.
Twin van Kleyn Hammer
о.  Ludo van Tiekerhook
м. Pebbles van Kleyn Hammer
http://www.dogcompet.w6.ru/dog.php?id=138

----------


## Lynx

Мать Фойте и Твин
*Pebbles van Kleyn Hammer*
на отборочных соревнованиях в Голландии

----------


## Lynx

Нашла старую фотографию, это Voice Kleyn Hammer на выставке, Универсальный Чемпионат 2005

----------


## Вера

Хотелось бы отметить Фойте и как хорошего производителя. Фойт правит голову и костяк, его дети которых мне приходилось видеть с достаточно пластичной нервной системой(старшим уже исполнилось в январе два года). Но пигмент Фойте оставляет желать лучшего, поэтому подбираю к нему хорошо пигментированных сук. )))))
*Видео*
http://zoter.org.ua/files/volgin_voi...ammer_c-91.avi

----------


## Вера

*Дети Фойте*
Бара Зотерхоф (Фойт-Иша Зотерхунд)

----------


## Вера

Нена(Фойт-Алекса)

----------


## Lynx

Dior (Voice - Aleksa)
однопометница

----------


## Вера

Виолет(Фойт-Набрина Мундлихт)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/523250.html

----------


## Немка

> *Дети Фойте*
> Бара Зотерхоф (Фойт-Иша Зотерхунд)


Красивая деффка (ТТТ) :Ax:

----------


## Вера

*Немка* Спасибо
Бара Зотерхоф

----------


## Вера

Драгун Зотерхоф (*Фойт*-Шер с Земли Феофановых)

на фото 7 месяцев.

----------


## Вера

*Буран Зотерхоф*(*Фойт*-Иша)

----------


## Немка

> *Буран Зотерхоф*(*Фойт*-Иша)
> [


Такой забавный пушистик... :0218:

----------


## Вера

*Немка* , спасибо, за трогательные слова. Я вас уже обожаю))))))
*Буран* Видео IRO, разделы послушание и ловкость
http://dump.ru/file/2446694

http://dump.ru/file/1048173

----------


## Tatjana

Вера, есть ли сейчас в вашем питомнике щенки?

----------


## Вера

Татьяна, сейчас нет никого на продажу.

----------


## Вера

Зера Зотерхоф, дочь Фойте

На фото 5.5 месяцев

----------


## Lynx

"Старичок" Фойте

----------


## Lynx

Фойте в Харькове 2009
фото Ольги Вартанян

----------


## Вера

Уран сын Фойта и Яллы Зотерхунд
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2869278.html...5a492b1f688cf3

----------


## Вера

Ешка Грейсон Норд 
(Voice v. Kleyn Hammer - Yala Zoterhund) 
фото Т. Мазуренко

----------

